# Micro plays from the Guardian Newspaper



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

There's a great little series of micro plays on the Guardian Newspaper's website. Here's their latest one (only about 4 minutes long) about politics and physical gestures. Good music, too.
http://www.theguardian.com/stage/video/2014/nov/27/ppe-microplay-politics-guardian-royal-court-video


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> There's a great little series of micro plays on the Guardian Newspaper's website. Here's their latest one (only about 4 minutes long) about politics and physical gestures. Good music, too.
> http://www.theguardian.com/stage/video/2014/nov/27/ppe-microplay-politics-guardian-royal-court-video


Thanks for posting this. Used Guardian broadcaster operas, plays, sadly Guardian don't do this anymore.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I remember one that featured Harry Hill, Jon Ronson and wooden spoon. They seem to have got a bit more serious recently.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

Here's a further link (still the Guardian Newspaper) about the "power gestures" used by politicians. Personally, I find it fascinating stuff, though probably old-hat to the rest of you!
http://www.theguardian.com/stage/2014/nov/27/guardian-royal-court-microplay-ppe-politics


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> Here's a further link (still the Guardian Newspaper) about the "power gestures" used by politicians. Personally, I find it fascinating stuff, though probably old-hat to the rest of you!
> http://www.theguardian.com/stage/2014/nov/27/guardian-royal-court-microplay-ppe-politics


I enjoyed as well. As myself migrant living with English family, I feel uncomfortable the debate is so getting ugly about migrants, not sure what can be happening in future. Every single day on the radio, tv, newspapers and of course Daily Mail grabbing biggest dirties headlines and majority reading.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Levanda said:


> I enjoyed as well. As myself migrant living with English family, I feel uncomfortable the debate is so getting ugly about migrants, not sure what can be happening in future. Every single day on the radio, tv, newspapers and of course Daily Mail grabbing biggest dirties headlines and majority reading.


I'm ashamed of what this country has become- and in such a short time, too. There was always a xenophobic element of British society, but I don't remember another time when they were allowed to set the agenda like this without being challenged. Obviously the Guardian/Independent/New Statesman liberal end of the MSM are more sensible, but seem to have little influence compared with the BBC and the Mail.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I'm ashamed of what this country has become- and in such a short time, too. There was always a xenophobic element of British society, but I don't remember another time when they were allowed to set the agenda like this without being challenged. Obviously the Guardian/Independent/New Statesman liberal end of the MSM are more sensible, but seem to have little influence compared with the BBC and the Mail.


Please don't be ashamed is not people is top class doing to us. England gave me good life and I surrounding with them. Those elements got as well in Lithuania and in Russia is everywhere. My husband try to come me down, I just become more sensitive and afraid, if push more it can be denied for me medical care or some jobs, it can be go back in second world era and is ugly.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Levanda said:


> Please don't be ashamed is not people is top class doing to us. England gave me good life and I surrounding with them.


Thanks, Levanda- I just wish people would question the stories they are being fed and think whose interests the media represents. Sorry for the rant.


----------

